# µATX Stromverbrauch Grafik-Karten



## chmee (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mir auf der CeBit2004 superbillig n µATX-Gehäuse geholt. Da aber
die Leistung des Netzteils bei theoretisch 230Watt ( praktisch etwa 180Watt )
liegt, darf ich mit den Komponenten nicht all zu sehr übertreiben.

Welchen Stromverbrauch legen die aktuellen GraKas an den Tag ?

Habe bis jetzt recherchieren können, das die ATI-Karten sehr viel
besser haushalten als die NVidias, schon erkennbar an dem zweiten
Stromanschluss. Würde gerne bis etwa 80Watt-3D-Power investieren wollen. 
zB kann ich somit keine NVidia 5600 einsetzen, aber eine ATI 9600 sollte
gehen. Bin aber an der neuen Generation interessiert. ( zB 6600 oder X600 )

Wer hat hier noch Erfahrung mit µATX-Aufbauten ?

mfg chmee


----------



## TanTe (11. Dezember 2004)

Vergiss es der Computer allein den du fuer die Grafikkarte brauchst (um die richtig auszunutzen) braucht schon mehr als 230W.


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2004)

Sorry TanTe, wovon redest du ? Ich habe bis jetzt 2 HDDs drin, einen DVD-Brenner und
logischerweise eine CPU.  (Nur) nen XP3000+, aber warum ich nach 6600 oder X600
frage, ist die Shaderunterstützung, nicht die Spielepower.
Bis jetzt konnte ich lesen, dass die 9600XT im 3D-Modus im Anschlag etwa 65Watt verbrät.


----------

